# 2017 Tournament Spreadsheet (Rev. #1)



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

For those of you interested, below are JPGs of my tournament spreadsheet.

I will update this throughout the year. If you have anything to add/change or you would like a PDF version just send me a private message with your email address. If you have already requested an email it will be sent today. Please verify all information for yourself and visit websites at your own risk. Enjoy!


----------



## jmbapp (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks for making this list and keeping up with it.

Jason


----------

